# 1986 Vermont Castings Defiant Encore - right stove?



## skyjockey (Nov 23, 2015)

I am looking to add a wood stove to my cabin in NW WI. It will not be the only source of heat - have propane force air heat as well. My cabin is under 2000 square feet and this stove is rated for 3000 square feet. Would it be a problem installing a stove 'over-sized' for my cabin? Also - is this a decent stove? The seller says it is in excellent condition - pictures look good. Also comes with 17' of triple wall stainless stove pipe. Seller is asking for $1500 - looking at price of stove pipe, the pipe alone would cost about that much. Just want to make sure I'm not getting too much stove for what I need and if I this will be a reliable stove.

Thanks in advance - Adam.


----------



## cookin2night (Nov 24, 2015)

It's better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it. That being said I would try to negotiate the price. That's a 30 year old stove.


----------



## homebrewz (Nov 24, 2015)

When comparing stoves, it's better to look at firebox sizes rather than the square footage of the area to be heated. Square footage recommendations and BTU output are derived under optimal laboratory conditions. Actual performance and area heated is usually less. Thus, I really don't think that stove in particular is too much for a 2,000 square foot place. Actually, unless that space is extremely well insulated it's possible that stove won't be big enough. 

The asking price is fair if the stove has recently had a complete rebuild and will need nothing. Including the pipe in the deal helps if it's in good condition. That stove requires an 8" ID pipe, but I've burned one on 24' of 6" liner for years with no issues. Concerning the stove itself, the catalyst wears out after several years of steady use, which is to be expected, but the refractory usually needs replacing at least once during the life of the stove. These parts are expensive.


----------



## begreen (Nov 24, 2015)

Take a look at Drolet and Englander stoves. You can pick up a good, new steel stove for $800-1000 that will need nothing other than connector and chimney.


----------

